# Aus Linotype wird Monotype



## Markus Kolletzky (5. März 2013)

Aus Linotype wird Monotype. Und deswegen verschenkt der große Schriftkonzern hochwertige Fonts, unter anderem die Frutiger Neue, ITC Officina Serif oder die Slate.



> Die Linotype GmbH gehört seit 2006 zu Monotype und die Zusammengehörigkeit zu dieser weltweit agierenden Firmengruppe ist seitdem immer enger geworden. Diese Entwicklung wird sich durch unseren gemeinsamen Namen weiter verstärken: ab dem 4. März 2013 wird die Linotype GmbH ihren Namen in Monotype GmbH ändern.



Weitere Infos und die verfügbaren Schriften gibt es in der Pressemitteilung.


----------

